# Pesto Butter



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

I made some Pesto Butter and it was so good on crusty bread.  I didn't have any fresh basil on hand but I do have a tube of Amore Pesto .  I mixed some of that pesto in softened butter.


----------

